# Solved: Laptop screen black with F1to resume/F10 to enter SetUp



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a *COMPAQ Presario M2000* laptop (Win XP with latest updates), 3yrs old, working fine till recently when it shut down 3-4 times showing the blue screen of death ( with white lettering saying something about memory dump etc).
Since then, after switching on , hear two BEEPs & can see the black screen with *COMPAQ logo*, then Press F1 to resume and F10 to Enter SETUP on top.
Nothing happens on pressing F1 or F10.
Have checked by replacing RAM, removing HDD, on battery only, on power only-but result is same!
A week of doing nothing later, I one day switched on and found it booted normally,left it on for 4-5 hrs and while working on it, it FROZE. On removing power n restarting same problem recurred.
Is it a a major problem or a minor one? Would appreciate if someone can plz guide me as to what could be wrong and what else can be done by me at home.

Technical help and parts are not easily available in my city, so will have to lug it to a bigger city if something major wrong!


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

is there any connected device (USB) to your laptop at the time of startup?


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

No there were nothing attached while powering on.....will be waiting for your advice.Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you press ESC or TAB on the Compaq logo screen to see if there are any other warnings or messages displayed on the screen besides the F1 and F10 message?


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

Have already tried that, no key works. Power switch light and indicator are on, screenas advised is black with the aforementioned msg. The power switch switches off the laptop normally!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Any stuck keys or anything spilt on the laptop?


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

All keys are working fine...nothing spilt on them, in fact am a very careful user and the laptop is in near new condition, considering its age!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you press either ESC or TAB before the F1 message appears? And you sure it doesn't say anything more besides the F1/F10 message?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

try this & let me know if it helps

Power Off your laptop & remove battery & all connected device & power supply
Open laptop lid & press the power button for 60 seconds.
& then start you laptop only on battey power If it boots up you can then connect your devices.


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry friends...was away for a couple of days,so couldnot update status. After having tried all your suggestions have given the laptop for repairs to a techie, who says is a problem on the M/B..still waiting for his okay on the problem solving...wil update status if repaired..


----------



## bgt (Feb 9, 2009)

I have same model and problem. It first flashes Press esc to change boot order Pres f10.... on bottom of screen and then goes to PRES F1 to resume, F10 to setup - with no response from action. Laptop is 4 yars old and working fine until now.


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

Exactly the same problem! I have received word that my laptop has been repaired, through the intermediary whom I had sent it with...awaiting repair report-will update as soon as known. By the way this repair is being carried out in New Delhi. If you are from this area can probably guide you regarding the repair shop in a week or so, once details are known.


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

The laptop is repaired now although have not been able to get my hands on it yet..It is a technician repair job and some chip replacement was made on the M/B- Ihavent been able to get the technical details or maybe he doesnt divulge the details.Cost about USD 80/- equivalent in local currency.


----------



## bgt (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I hope that is all that is wrong with my computer. I did some more checking, and it looks like it could be the CMOS Battery on the MB. I talked with one shop and the estimate to replace was 150 for labor plus battery. Let me know if you get additional information on the repair.


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

once the laptop goes to techie, only he or God knows what has been done-Just have to trust his word on it.
I hope yours get solved by just replacing the CMOS battery.At least we will know for future reference.Please do post progress.Thanks


----------



## bgt (Feb 9, 2009)

I will keep you updated. I was hoping to replace the battery myself, but apparently our laptops make it quite complicated. Hp may be helping me solve the problem. Hopefully I will have it sent for repair in a day or two. Repair should take about 7-10 days on a guess.


----------



## bgt (Feb 9, 2009)

Received my laptop from HP. Looking at the repair order they replace the motherboard and the hard drive. I did not have a problem with the HD but after calling them they thought there may have been a problem in the future. So now the machine is here, and I have the job to reload all the information and settings on the new drive. Hopefully you did not have to do the same. I was hoping for a bettery problem, but now I should be good to go for 3 more years. Hope this does not happen to us again.


----------



## ssrana (Jan 18, 2009)

Friends I have finally received my laptop in working condition-the delay being my inability to have it collected from repair shop.I understand a VGA chip was replaced on the motherboard, the windows too was reinstalled. However found it had a couple of viruses...so will be reinstalling my genuine copy and hopefully look forward to trouble free operation. Total cost of repair was Rs 4000/- or so at Nehru Place New Delhi. Anyone interested to get details of shop can contact me directly. 
Thanks to all who took time out to advise .


----------

